# harmonics



## Guest (Mar 2, 2004)

OK, orto here.....Is anybody here listening to our electrical professionals concerning harmonics, electro-magnetic radiation, deficient neutral loads, incorrect or unmaintained grounding????? Electronic ballasts, pentium 4 processors and overloaded circuitry with deficient neutrals to handle the loads??? Just got out of a board meeting that I sit on (I am not an electrical professional) where a VERY knowledgable electrical engineer gave a talk that made me never want to go into a wallymart, depot or call center again, let alone send my kids to a school system that is maintained by unqualified personel ("Oh you need to hook up 20 computers, well lets go buy 10 multiple outlet strips")!!!!!!!!!!!
I think we ought to go back to candles, drums for communications and carrier pigeons for e-mail... lol
Well lets hear some input


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Orto, want to really be scared? Go to the EPA, USDA or FDA websites and check out what you are allowed to eat, drink and breathe. You'll want to move to Bora Bora!


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

The SKY IS FALLING!!!:cheesygri 
Yet the average age keeps rising, how can that be?

What about what is in our food? Partially hydrogenated oils = liquid death (a slow one). 
There will alway be things to scare us and make us think the worst. 
When we used candles and lanterns houses burned regularly. When we lived in the woods the bear and mountain lions got us.
Now this!?!?


Welcome to the new millenium!


----------

